# Breeders in WA/OR?



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been looking all over the internet and whatnot for breeders in the Washington/Oregon area (around Vancouver/Portland) and I'm having a hard time finding some. I've e-mailed around 5 breeders from sites I've seen, and none have replied back.
Does anybody know about any breeders around here?
Thanks x.X


----------

